# 97 kodiak valve guide removal



## 97kodiakbeast (Aug 12, 2010)

I just got a 97 kodiak 400 4X4 when i got it it ran great it would just smoke when you would punch it. I decided to redo the rings, seals and gaskets. When i was removing the valve seals one of the valve guide broke.

How do I remove the old valve guide to install a new one?
Do i need a special tool? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 97kodiakbeast (Aug 12, 2010)

I had to take the head to a machine shop. They were able to get the valve guide out and install the new one. They also did a valve job, cleaned all the carbon build up, and they shaved the mating surface. 

if any one would like to know


----------

